
EA Takes Down 'Open Source' SimCity 2000 Remake - evo_9
https://torrentfreak.com/ea-takes-down-open-source-simcity-2000-remake-180730/
======
breakingcups
I'm a bit surprised the author expected EA to reach out to him first. The game
is still being sold, EA's reputation is well-known. One could easily see what
this would result in.

